# Highlandtown



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

I have not been to Highlandtown for several years. Are the weeds back? Used to enjoy the lake but when the weeds left was not nearly as good. Someone said the "grass carp" died off.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Still no weeds... still tons of carp. And you're right... it's nothing like it was in years past.


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Bad Bub said:


> Still no weeds... still tons of carp. And you're right... it's nothing like it was in years past.


Thanks!!


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

it did change the lake a bit, bluegills not quite as big on average, and the tons of small bass seem to be fewer. Grass carp definitely still there in the shallows looks like a herd of cows plowing through when you get close.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Is this the small lake near Zeppernick? Right off 172?


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Highlandtown is off Rt 39 between Salineville and Wellsville.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

StarkFisherman said:


> Is this the small lake near Zeppernick? Right off 172?


You're thinking of Guilford I believe.


----------



## MAB3169 (Aug 15, 2017)

No.. that's Ruff pond


StarkFisherman said:


> Is this the small lake near Zeppernick? Right off 172?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Zepperneck is a few


MAB3169 said:


> No.. that's Ruff pond


miles north of Highlandtown and is a 9.9 lake now


----------

